

Being Funny - bootload
http://www.printthis.clickability.com/pt/cpt?action=cpt&title=Being+Funny+|+Arts+%26+Culture+|+Smithsonian+Magazine&expire=&urlID=26166976&fb=Y&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.smithsonianmag.com%2Farts-culture%2Ffunny-martin-200802.html%3Fc%3Dy%26page%3D1&partnerID=253172&cid=13872137

======
bootload
_"... Now that I had assigned myself to an act without jokes, I gave myself a
rule. Never let them know I was bombing: this is funny, you just haven't
gotten it yet. If I wasn't offering punch lines, I'd never be standing there
with egg on my face. It was essential that I never show doubt about what I was
doing. I would move through my act without pausing for the laugh, as though
everything were an aside. Eventually, I thought, the laughs would be playing
catch-up to what I was doing. Everything would be either delivered in passing,
or the opposite, an elaborate presentation that climaxed in pointlessness.
Another rule was to make the audience believe that I thought I was fantastic,
that my confidence could not be shattered. They had to believe that I didn't
care if they laughed at all and that this act was going on with or without
them ..."_

Steve Martin describing how he hacks an audience for laughter (emotion)
through telling stories. It's not often you get the theory behind the
performance, so to me it was worth reading. Pitching is performance. Pay
attention to the 'people hacks'.

------
jamesbressi
Yes, it is a dupe, but reading it a second time I decided this was possibly
the most underrated line for thought:

"Closing the show, I'd say, "I'd like to thank each and every one of you for
coming here tonight." Then I would walk into the audience and, in fast motion,
thank everyone individually."

I'm not going to delve deep and explain here why this is so powerful and taint
your own conclusion(s), but I hope you see it and agree.

------
gus_massa
Dupe. This is a "printable" version of
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1222483>.

But this version has no images, very longer text lines and a smaller font.

